# Will I need to feed Nerite snails (and when?)



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a SERIOUS algae problem in my tank right now. I recently made the switch to a 5 gallon planted tank and upped the light amount because my marimo ball was dying... But one plant and a marimo ball are just not eating up enough nutrients in that 5 gallon tank to keep the algae at bay. I've been thinking about getting some snails for a while now and with the algae getting worse by the day, they're quickly becoming a higher priority. 

That being said, I know that you CAN feed them algae wafers, but with the algae situation in my tank the way it is, will I need to feed them? Should I begin feeding them once my little tank is clean? 

To give a better idea, algae covers most of a 10 inch piece of mopani wood (you can still see the wood, but you can also see the algae clearly) and there is currently 7x4 inch patch of it straight across the front of the tank. That patch doesn't grow an insane amount, but does grow noticably, each day. 

What processes should I follow, introducing the snails to the tank, removing the algae, and then feeding the snails?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey there  Nerite snails are your best bet for algae eating snails! And bonus- they have a low bioload!

I bought my nerite, Milly, 2 and half years ago and she's still hanging in there (despite her 3 day out-of-tank experience). She spends her time mostly on the driftwood since coming back to life but that's okay. I only fed her once or twice since having her. I tried and tried, I even used to remove her from the tank and add food to a little cup for her but she just doesn't like it. All she ever ate was algae (did a wicked job on my tank) and the biofilm/detritus. 

So to answer your question, a nerite doesn't need to be fed in a cycled tank. Bear in mind I never once did a 100% change on my 5 gallon so there was always something to eat. high light and not enough fast growing plants to consume the light's energy will result in a steady algae growth and your nerite will be content. You will probably only need one snail to control the algae, they graze all the time.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Agree with the above. You only need one, and once your tank looks algae free, you don't need to feed it. Even if it looks clean, they keep nomming away getting microscopic bits. I have one in a 2 gallon, along with one for each of my other tanks. I was afraid this 2 gallon one wouldn't have enough, but he's doing fine and likes to root around in my sand cleaning up, when everything else is sparkling.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, I have 2 nerites in my 10 gallon and I've never specifically fed them. They always have algae to nom on. Even if they didn't, they would eat extra food that fell to the bottom and dead plant matter.


----------



## cowgirlsue1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have had 2 nerites and both lasted but one week. Yjr first one was in a new tank and obviously had nothing to eat; my bad. The second had plenty of algae to eat but croaked anyway. What to do.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ask where the shop gets the nerites. Most are still wild caught and shipped around the world to live in artificial glass habitats. A lot die because they're not able to adjust to the parameters. I had 4 in my life, Milly is my only survivor. You could try to find spiked nerites, those seem to last a bit longer.


----------

